
What to Build MVP or Beta? - tractific
https://tractific.com/blog/mvp-vs-beta
======
mytailorisrich
An MVP is neither a video or a landing page. Neither of these are products but
are marketing material.

An MVP, as the name makes rather plain, is the minimal whole product that you
can build and actually sell.

So if you made a video or landing page and think the proposed product might
have potential then you build and MVP as version 1.

A beta version is an immature version. You can launch a beta of your MVP or a
beta of any subsequent version. A beta does not imply less features, it
implies that the features it contains may still have a few development issues.

